# Ad in Playbill?



## DGMPhotography (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey there, 

So I got a half page (3.75x5) ad space in my local theatre's programs as part of our contract. Just wanted to get some feedback on my design. And it's being printed in black and white.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 26, 2016)

I like the simplicity.  Too much tends to bore the potential victim.......... err......... I mean, customer.

No phone number?

BTW, congrats on 2k posts.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 26, 2016)

480sparky said:


> I like the simplicity.  Too much tends to bore the potential victim.......... err......... I mean, customer.
> 
> No phone number?
> 
> BTW, congrats on 2k posts.



Oh wow! Didn't even realize. haha, thanks! 

And yeah, I agree - I wanted to keep it simple. I thought about adding my number, but that's on my website, so I wasn't sure if even that would be necessary. I'm open to other ideas, though.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 26, 2016)

Definitely add a telephone #!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 27, 2016)

Not everyone uses modern technology. I have 3 neighbors near me who don't even own a computer or use cell phones. 

On the flip side, I would add a QR code.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 27, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Not everyone uses modern technology. I have 3 neighbors near me who don't even own a computer or use cell phones.
> 
> On the flip side, I would add a QR code.


Wow.....Just wow.  I am sorry, I thought that Iowa meant the state in the US.  I didn't realize it stood for *I*n *O*uter *W*est *A*zerbaijan.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 27, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone uses modern technology. I have 3 neighbors near me who don't even own a computer or use cell phones.
> ...



It doesn't.  It stands for Idiot Out, Walking Around.

Boy, you flat-landers sure are unedyookayted.


----------



## 407370 (Sep 27, 2016)

Its a well put together ad. 

You drive for an hour at night and pass hundreds of cars. One car passes you with no lights on and you notice it. I think the same applies to ads. I would not notice your ad as it is basically the same as every other ad I have ever seen for a photographer.

Here is another version. Which version would you notice???


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 27, 2016)

From my old newspaper days. The eye tends to move in a slight upward arc from the top left corner to the bottom right corner in an ad. The further copy is from the line the less likely it will be seen or remembered unless someone stops and actually studies the ad. Also the more ways you provide for someone to contact you (telephone, email, text, Web, location) the better your total response will be. While simplicity in an ad is beneficial, you have to include the key points that will entice someone to call you.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 27, 2016)

407370 said:


> Its a well put together ad.
> 
> You drive for an hour at night and pass hundreds of cars. One car passes you with no lights on and you notice it. I think the same applies to ads. I would not notice your ad as it is basically the same as every other ad I have ever seen for a photographer.
> 
> ...



Haha, that's a good point.. I'm just not sure what else to do to make it stand out? Any ideas? Aside from absurdity? And I will add my number - thanks, y'all.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 27, 2016)

Alright, here is an updated version... I still don't know what to do to make it more eye catching, but compared to the plain text that the rest of the program will be made up of, I feel like it will stand out either way. They don't even plan to include photos of the actors in it. 

 

And for the smart alecs, yes, my number is blurred, and no, that's not part of what the actual ad will look like.


----------



## 407370 (Sep 27, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> I still don't know what to do to make it more eye catching....



Pop out catches my eye:


----------



## chuasam (Sep 28, 2016)

The middle shot looks like he's eating her face. You should hire a professional graphic artist to design the ad for you.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 28, 2016)

chuasam said:


> The middle shot looks like he's eating her face. You should hire a professional graphic artist to design the ad for you.



1) A professional graphic artist wouldn't have anything to do with the photo, as I am the one that took the photo. And 2) I would, but I don't have the time for that, we're on a tight deadline. 

If no one else wants to offer constructive suggestions, I'll just send in what I think works best. Thanks yall.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 28, 2016)

for what it is, its fine with the phone number added. 
for something like this, simple is good, and your design gets the main points across just fine. 
its lists email and phone. i would just go with it as-is


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 28, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > The middle shot looks like he's eating her face. You should hire a professional graphic artist to design the ad for you.
> ...



Ever consider he's suggesting the same thing a designer would suggest?  

1. Personally, I don't care for the image either.
2. How long does it take you to choose and insert another image?


----------



## chuasam (Sep 28, 2016)

It looks like it was designed in PowerPoint. The centered text feels amateurish. The use of Avenir entirely in caps is not conducive to quick reading in a nation known for illiteracy.

The middle image is not a good image. The left image isn't strong but it isn't semi-horrifying.

A graphic designer will help you find images that are strong rather than images you're emotionally attached to.

You aren't a bad photographer and you have far stronger images on your site. Hire a professional to show case that. If you don't have time to hire a professional, at least pay a design student to clean it up for you.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 28, 2016)

480sparky said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



I'm talking about the people who are photoshopping dinosaurs and whatever on the image.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 28, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> I'm talking about the people who are photoshopping dinosaurs and whatever on the image.



Don't dinosaurs eat the faces of their prey?


----------



## chuasam (Sep 28, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...






No, those are photo retouchers. 
Fine...leave it as it is. 
Not my circus, not my monkey.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 28, 2016)

Lol smh


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's another version...


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 30, 2016)

Agree about the first photo that was in the middle spot and honestly don't like this one much more.  Personally, I think the majority of kiss photos are awkward looking.  Maybe try a different bridal pose if you want to showcase your wedding work?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2016)

My opinion only:  The kiss photo, I agree, is totally awkward.  Perhaps a more 'formal' bridge and groom portrait.


----------



## 407370 (Sep 30, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> I'm talking about the people who are photoshopping dinosaurs and whatever on the image.



That would be me then.

I am offering an alternative set of criteria for what is normally accepted as a good ad. The whole point of the ad is to get it noticed and get people interested enough to e-mail or phone. Noticing the image can be done in many ways and the main ways are to make it irregular, not normal, different or obvious. I just demonstrated 2 ways of achieving this.

No disrespect was intended.


----------

